
Passive Income Suggestions 2019 - indsync
What are some good passive income sources?
======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Passive%20Income%20points%3E20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Passive%20Income%20points%3E20&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix=false&page=0)

------
daleholborow
I'm not associated with the company, but I'm building something similar to
this, and given that their product is already available, it might be good to
check out. Learn some basic value investing styles,
[https://investorsedge.net](https://investorsedge.net)

------
Cypher
Multi-level marketing seems to be tried and tested method..

